# Red dragon plakat X halfmoon cambodian



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Male red dragon scale plakat X Female cambodian Halfmoon 

54 fry born April 22 2016 7- 10:00 a.m. 

1 week old In 10 gallon eating baby brine shrimp and doing well


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been looking for dragons  definitely following!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I've been looking for dragons  definitely following!


Unfortunately it's darn near impossible to ship between Canada and the US for some dumb reason I can't figure out.
I have wanted some of logisticsguy's giants for a while now and haven't been able to figure out how to get them across the border short of walking in a remote area, lol.
If you figure out how please let me know.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll do some looking if I get it down maybe we could eventually trade ^^ especially when I get everything going I should be doing my first spawn in a week or 2


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

My mom suggest fish in water balloons in coats ;-)


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Heh heh, water balloons. 
I'm really flat chested, I could prolly pull that off.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I can't wait to see these fry full grown. I know most will be red and white but there maybe an odd white. The mom is the prettiest pet store bought female I ever had. I think she's a red mask cambodian but the white gene might be dominant because she has a white shine through her whole body including the red tail.

The male cost me more than I usually pay for a betta but I think he's worth it. He cost me 20.00 but the regular prices for male bettas are around 10.00 at pet smart. I will tell you a secret.... When I first bought him I thought he was a very pretty female the lid only said "premium betta. " There wasn't any plakats sold in Hamilton until recently. When I brought him home and put him in a tank near my other male they both flared and went into fighter mode. Luckily for me and the fish I love reading up on bettas on the internet and learned what a plakat was before this incident. I also love dragons and he has the best fins. They tail actually looks like a D when he flares. Hopefully the fry have the same. I love halfmoon but I think the plakats are growing on me.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

He's a beauty alright. I've gotten smitten with the plakats too. So much less worry over fin damage and they really hsve a unique temperament. 
You only paid $20 for him!? Wow, that was a steal. I paid 50 for my male dragon, + shipping from thailand and 35 for my female!

I'm looking forward to seeing how this spawn turns out!


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

We have something in common. Lol I'm flat chested too. Think they'll notice us stuffing water balloons in our bras at the border? :lol:

I just went back to pet smart and looked at the plakats again. My male beats them 100% in form. There is one with a light yellow in his fins instead of red but the tail is too small and not a D form and the dragon scale doesn't seem to run through the body nicely. I really luck out in him. I don't know where they get their bettas but but once in awhile they do get some gems.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Want to meet at the border and trade bras?


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Knowing my luck we'll get caught and try explaining that in court.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I know right?
What kind of new fangled cleavage enhancer is this?!


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I plead betta fish insanity your honor


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Gonna have to face it, we're addicted to bettas!


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah especially with the amazing new colors coming out. I just bought a new guy today pet smart didn't have any nice plakats but they did have this little guy. He's a halfmoon and my mom really likes him.

He's mainly black but has green tone to him.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Ooh! Pretty!
I'm easily distracted by shiny things. Lol


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Haha! It could work but my boyfriend suggested finding someone in England to use as a trasshipper. I'm still doing some reading though and I have another community I can talk to on a sim they are really helpful most of the time


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

MysticSky22301 said:


> Haha! It could work but my boyfriend suggested finding someone in England to use as a trasshipper. I'm still doing some reading though and I have another community I can talk to on a sim they are really helpful most of the time


I talked to transhipper Linda Olsen about it. She said it's just about impossible. They would have to be shipped to another continent and then shipped back to this one! Hideously expensive and so hard on the fish.
Too bad we fish breeders can't do frozen semen like dog breeders do.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Day 12 May 5 the past few day were chaotic. I almost lost my fry due to fungus. I notice the white fungus on the fry and they weren't eating and lost weight. I quickly moved them to smaller tank and put a fungicide in the water. I lost a few of the fry but I was lucky that I didn't lose them all. It's going on 3 days and they are now eating and the fungus is going away. I bought 2 snails and it's helping a lot. I have to medicate for 7 days. After I will decide if I should put them back in the 10 gallons with the snails (the sponge filter is too strong for the fry) or the 29 gallon I will be using to grow them out but only enough water for the sponge filter to work. The 29 gallon is a long tank so the sponge filter shouldn't bother the fry as much. I'm heading home now from work hopefully everything still ok with the fry.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Koi breeders could do frozen semen many artificially fertilize the eggs anyway, but I don't think they have the same assets as dog breeder's . the problem is I'm not sure if the product would survive being frozen


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Day 18 well I lost 90% of my fry to cotton fungus. I only have 15 left. I think I will lose 3 more. 4 look excellent and are way bigger than the others. 8 are average size but no signs of fungus. They are now in a 29 gallon tank half full with 2 snails. I was going to put a sponge filter in too but the smaller frys had trouble swimming away from it.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ouch... That is frustrating I'm sorry


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah it is but it could have been worse they all could be dead. What's frustrating though is it hit them fast. I notice the problem right away and took action (fungus medication and a lot of water changes) but still the fungus killed most of them.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

The stronger ones survived at least hopefully they have the good color genetics too


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

So far as I can tell the 4 bigger ones look healthy (still too small to be 100% sure ) but scales look shiny like dragon scales from daddy maybe starting otherwise no colouring yet. They are only 18 day old. Both parents are white body and red tailed. I can easily find the 4 in the 29 gallon tank unlike the others were you have to actually look for them.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's my dragon ^^ he was a lucky find and a little shy


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Beautiful betta  I also have another male betta. I think he is a black orchid halfmoon. My mom really likes him. I would attach his picture and the picture of the female I want to mate him with but my phone is being stubborn and won't download them.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't like cellophane fins but he was too pretty to pass up he doesn't like the camera


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you going to breed him? Maybe you can out breed the cellophane fins. He looks to be a black body dragon? If so, maybe you should try a red and white female. I had a black body male before and bred him to a white and female and the colouring of the fry were amazing and all different range of colouring. I also bred him to a blueish green female and all the fry looked like her.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Day 32 I have 9 fry and they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Here is some pictures of my fry. They are white not sure how much red will show the father has red only in the fins. The mother has a red mask and fins. The fry right now have a beautiful shine to them like mommy but I heard that dragon scale (daddy is dragon scale) is dominant so, they may lose the shine. They seem healthy but 2 are still really small and one may have to be culled . It looks like it has a deformity to it. In fact I'm very surprised that it is stall alive.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Actually I was going to breed him to my black dragon CT girl she doesn't have white scales, they have copper sheen


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah I love darker colour dragon scale bettas too. In fact my next pair are both dark dragons. He's a black orchid and she's black dragon body and red fins. I am waiting to see the breeding stripes to show on the female. I been conditioning them with blood worms for almost two weeks. The male ready she's not.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Omg he's beautiful!


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I know he's my mom's favourite and she doesn't like fish like I do. I really want to breed him and he's willing but my female not getting plump with eggs yet.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I've found my favorite way to bring my new Bettas up to health is with tiny TINY mealworms they are high in protein a fat and when small enough for Bettas to eat really don't have much of a shell to cause constipation. I can accomplish this because I raise my own worms though. I'm thinking live foods would be best for her if you can get ahold of some


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Day 38 the 9 fry are doing great. Even the smallest one; although I might have to put it in a 10 gallon tank by itself if it doesn't soon hit a growth spert. The biggest fry are show a hint of red in their tails. 

They are soon going to be big siblings there mommy is with my black orchid right now and  >. Boy she had a lot of eggs but then again she is a fully grown female and daddy going have his work cut out.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Ooo I want a black orchid female <3 

The babies are really cute how many did you get?


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Do you mean my new eggs? Too many to count but he's a new dad and anything can go wrong. I hope not and fingers cross. I bred red and white female with a black and red and white male a in the past and that spawn was amazing. There children were multiple different colours and patterns. I think this spawn will be similar. The 9 I know what they more than likely look like and very slim chance of surprises popping up but this brood will be a surprise.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My first batch might be 2 marbles one HM solid blue marble girl and a stunning blue white and black marble Delta dragon boy


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

They sound beautiful. I bred a black male before with a red and white female and had many different colour combos even a white and black male marble. I also bred same black male to a metallic greenish blue female and all the fry looked like her although a few did have white edging to their fins. 

I hope he doesn't eat them he's a new father. So far he seems to be doing well with them. Although he seems to move the eggs around in the nest a lot. I make sure he's well fed so he won't make a meal of them. I lightly tap his wall of the tank (their signal that there is food coming) and put food close to nest (it's under a Styrofoam cup) but not in it.


----------

